

Python standard library in Native Client (AKA Python in the browser) - mace
http://lackingrhoticity.blogspot.com/2009/06/python-standard-library-in-native.html

======
rbanffy
I love Python, but I keep asking myself if this is a good idea. There is no
such thing as a one-size-fits-all language.

------
james2vegas
I know I am shocked and suprised to see support for Python in a Google
product.

